# Khmer-Thai Superstitions



## chuck71055 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, here we go, have any of you fine fellow board members, heard of any type of Good Luck Superstitions where two or Three Elderly Villiage men, will come to your home, make a mixyure of water, some type oil looking substance, and herbs crushed together all mixed up , and splashed on her body (my G/F clothed of course) and rubbed on her forehead. for some type of good luck ? after all this which took about two hours, like a small ceremony,all they ask for is for Lunch, and that she would go to temple for offering, or something like that. She says it is for Goodluck, and that is all she says. any help in understanding in this matter would be a big help. thanks


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

hehe.. I would just forget about it and go have a beer and watch 'fotbun' or something. Thais will be Thais.


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

God is only one is this earth, my advice to go to read the bible


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

Thai people like many people of this world have their own beliefs.I have not heard of what you speak but I would guess that it does happen in rural Thailand.As to the advice of go read the bible........To each their own.But I have found many more books of fiction that are much more worth my time to read then it.


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

I just gave advice to Chuck71055 that if he is christian that no need to believe in stupid thai magic, because if u go the way of true nobody can effect u. 
For u yes i agreed many nice books in the world, and before study any religia u need to know others to have basic understanding that to not hurt people which u met.

Regards,
Mindaugas


----------

